# Highlandtown



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

Are there any more tourneys coming up at highlandtown lake?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

starting this coming Wednesday we will be fishing from 5-Dark. $20/boat. Main boat ramp.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Ever since the Ohio River took a crap a couple of years ago Highlandtown has been a little crazy. Every fish you catch has multiple hook marks and they have the sore mouth going on. It's alot different than it used to be for sure.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

HIGHLANDTOWN LAKE (Columbiana County)&#8212;182 acres, electric motors only

Largemouth bass&#8212;There has been a 12&#8221; to 15&#8221; protected (slot) length limit since 2000. The
removal of some of the many bass less than 12&#8221; has benefited both the size structure and
condition of the bass population at this lake. Night-time electrofishing surveys were
conducted during spring 2007. A very healthy 65% of bass sampled (base size of 8&#8221
exceeded 12&#8221;. Also, an increasing (11%) number of the bass sampled measured 15&#8221;and
longer. Catch and release opportunities for fish within the slot limit should continue to be
excellent. Twenty-eight percent of angler hours during 2005 were devoted to bass.
OUTLOOK: EXCELLENT


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Your right, it's loaded with bass. Since the slot in 2000 the overall size of the average bass has grown. I like the slot limits and the bigger fish limits, I think they really help let the fish grow and they stand a better chance to become a trophy size fish.


----------

